
Building Python Data Science Container Using Docker - faizanbashir
https://faizanbashir.me/building-python-data-science-container-using-docker-c8e346295669
======
cprayingmantis
If you're looking to setup a DS container to play around with I'd advise also
check out Jupyter's prebuilt images they're pretty full featured:
[https://jupyter-docker-
stacks.readthedocs.io/en/latest/index...](https://jupyter-docker-
stacks.readthedocs.io/en/latest/index.html)

